# Tv cyberlux modelo TV-14CX chasis 34BI no enciende



## abimilec (Oct 4, 2013)

saludos colegas tengo el tv mencionado en el titulo y no enciende, tengo 156v en el filtro principal pero al medir en el secundario no hay voltaje, al revisar el D808 (SK-4F1/06) estaba en corto, y el C825 (47/160V) estaba seco, el DZ801 (18v) en el primario estaba abierto...
he cambiado lo que encontre dañado pero el tv sigue sin encerder....
si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria... ...


----------



## quintero (Oct 12, 2013)

_*una pregunta que regulador trae? ó que swicheador?*_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 13, 2013)

si tenes el esquema publicalo,asi lo vemos  y deducimos un poco mejor


----------

